# Interesting Dremel scroll saw



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2007)

I came across this Dremel SCROLL STATION saw and the spec is good with a large cast iron table, 18 inch throat, worklight, fast tool-less blade changing and top-mounted controls etc.
Another very handy feature is the front-mounted tension lever which is a real time saver if you do a lot of internal cuts !

The bit that caught my eye though is the ability to turn the blade 90 degrees in the holders similar to the only other saw I know that does this, the Diamond.

I'd be interested to hear comments on this saw if anyone here uses one.


----------



## keithblakey (11 Aug 2007)

hello allan

i have a scrollstation the saw is great all around the only fault i have found is there is not alot of room between the the top blade holder and the blade when you do alot of piercing work especially when using thicker materials then you have to slitely bend the blade which is not a good idea if only the top arm raised it wood be a perfect saw other than that it does every thing as it says hope this helps cheers keith


----------



## Anonymous (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks for that Keith.
If you only have one gripe then it's not so bad eh.
My saw doesn't make me a cup of tea when I'm thirsty but I guess we can't have everything ! :wink:


----------

